# U-Verse



## wsw201 (Apr 1, 2008)

I signed up for the AT&T U-Verse. They are setting it up this Friday. From everything I've been able to read on it, its really cool.

Anyone out there in PB land have it?


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm no techie so here it goes: they say its IPTV in that the signal comes via internet protocals using a fiber optic cable. It's kinda like internet TV but from a private internet source. They say you get a vastly improved signal and picture. You do have to have a box for each TV to unscramble the signal. I think its like Verizon's FIOS system. 

It's kinda like cable but better!


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2008)

I have FIOS and it is first rate.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 2, 2008)

Andrew,

Check out this Site. Its a message board for users of U-Verse. It has some good info. Right now AT&T is only putting it up in select areas. It may not be in your area yet. Maybe by the time it gets to you they will have worked out all the bugs.


----------

